# Truck Cap Lock Change Possible??



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Have an opportunity to get a factory Nissan fiberglass truck cap for my beast. However, the lock for the back lid has no keys. Anyone know if a fella' can have one of those truck caps locks replaced or somehow re-keyed (without breaking the bank)?

Sure would look nice on the back of my truck (but it's gotta' be lockable)! Good for transporting the dogs around, too!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would take the lock out and take it to a lock smith (cheaper that way) You might also be able to find a new lock at a trailer supply


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan never offered a factory nor dealer installed option truck cap for the Hardbody, so it has to be an aftermarket add-on. Otherwise, I agree with Speedo as far as seeking the services of a locksmith or try a place that sells truck caps.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's the cap. It says Nissan on the lower portion of the curved window. Maybe it was something only available through Nissan Canada?

FACTORY NISSAN HIGHRISE TRUCK CAP - Halifax Auto Body Parts For Sale - Kijiji Halifax Canada.

I like the cap, but I can't offer him anywhere close to that amount if I have to fix the lock.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, probably a Canadian option. Never saw one in the US and it's not listed in any of the accessory catalogs I have.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Thats a new one for me too...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

C'mon Grug, put a hinged lock on it, then a regular ole lock on it...its real easy to do and tuffer than the factory lock...those have been punched with screwdrivers. Leverage the lock for a lower price though!


----------



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

That's an odd beast- that back window looks really strange, sloping opposite the direction of the back of the truck like that.

I like the height though. I have a cab-height shell with a busted out rear window that I'm considering fixing with plexiglass, but it's too low for putting bikes inside. If I can find a tall shell I'd get one, but the only ones I've found in a price I'm willing to pay (truck was only $700) are either junk or are most likely incompatible...


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, Geo...I'm sue I could McGyver sumthin' up, but not for anything close to the price he's asking. If I start screwing things on to hold padlocks then the cap has to be a lot cheaper. I'm afraid I'd insult him with my offer. I'm thinking about a hundred bucks. 

But I really like the look of the cap...the Nissan logo on it 3X is kinda' cool, too.

The worst part of this whole thing is I already have a cap...but it's not a 'Nissan'.


----------

